# Experiences of 2ww with baby no 2?



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies,
I'm currently on 2ww from a FET. I had a fresh cycle in 2014, which resulted in my son, first time lucky! We had 1 grade 1 hatching blast transferred Tuesday. Last time I knew I was pregnant, I had so many cramps, stretching pains, from day 2 onwards, waking me up in the early hours. This time a few af pains but nothing much, very different from last time. 
I've searched and searched online but can't seem to find any stories relating to if symptoms have varied second time around? Could all the stretching have been because it was my first pregnancy? I'm only 3dp5dt, but last time it was very strong signs at this stage. So feeling like this cannot have worked. Hoping someone can share their experiences with me x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think you could be on to something.  With my first son, I had lots of AF type pains and twinges and really thought it hadn't worked.  On my 2nd cycle which  resulted in my 2nd son, I had absolutely zero signs or symptoms.  I nearly fainted when a first scan showed twins.

I wish you lots of luck

X


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, 
To me it's logical, that everything would have stretched so less adjusting! Also wanting to hope less signs doesn't mean bfn! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

